# LURES



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

WHAT LURE WORKS BEST FOR YOU ON RAINBOWS?


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

The lures that work best for me are a nice body and charming personality. And if she makes alot of money that is a bonus.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

ScottyP are you sure that you want to hit on a Rainbow? :shock:


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I've never been a big fan of using lures on trout. I either jig for them, bait fish for them, or fly fish for them. Haven't had huge success on lures but I have caught some on tripple teazers, flat fish, wedding rings, rapala's (on very few lakes), Rooster tails, and a few different brands of spinners.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I usually have pretty good success with baits, there have been a few lures that have done well for me...it has just been so long that I can't remember which ones they were! :lol:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Try the RMT stuff , I have had good luck with it this year...


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

To answer the OP question, I really like blue fox vibrax spinners(2 in brass is near universal for size), kastmasters and krocodiles. Also white mister twisters and tube jigs work wonders also.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

A Gold Jake's Lure has always worked well for me. Also you should try a 2" flourencent orange spoon with black dots on it. I would recommend that you cut two of the hooks off of the spoon though, they are pretty big for trout around here.

Good Luck


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

Gold Jake's... By far the best for trout!!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> WHAT LURE WORKS BEST FOR YOU ON RAINBOWS?


MY TEETH!!! G'yar! :mrgreen:



Grandpa D said:


> ScottyP are you sure that you want to hit on a Rainbow? :shock:












Hehe...sorry.

I'm all about the blue fox #2 (brass). Other colors are good too, but I always revert to the brass.

I also like rapalas in moving water.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Black with yellow dots Panther Martin.


----------

